# Grooming kit



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*..a few things...*

I've been doing all my own grooming for 3 years now, and I've learned a couple of lessons:
1) you don't want the cheapest gear, and you don't need the most expensive.
2) a good set of clippers and a few blades can get you through most of it.
3) Curved scissors rock. Especially long, sharp curved scissors.

I keep up with the grooming, and do it one project at a time. One day, it will be feet and faces (I uses a cordless Wahl Moser Arco.. great tool).
Another day it will be scissoring legs and/ or ears/ topknot. Another day body clipping with an Oster A5 and either a 3f blade or a 5f.

I'm still looking for the great curved shears I lost around here somewhere...


----------



## Moxzii (Mar 30, 2010)

My personal kit includes:
#40
#15
#10 (x5)
#7F (x3)
#5F (x2)
#4F (x2)
#3F
#5/8
#3/4

Stainless steel greyhound comb
Hard slicker brush
Mattbreaker
Pawbrothers Curved Shears (8.5")
Geib Cheetah Starlite Curved Shears (8.5")
Andis AG2 2-Speed Clippers
Detachable shower head
Grooming table
Metro Air Force Quick Draw Pet Hair Dryer QD-1
Chris Christensen's White on White shampoo


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You should have a good set of nail clippers, a dremel type tool and Quik Stop. R7 ear powder and hemostats for plucking ears would be something to add to your kit as well.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll bet those Geib shears are the shiznit... at $200 they should be.


----------



## Moxzii (Mar 30, 2010)

I hate them actually, lol. They're much too heavy for me, & no matter how much I oil them or adjust the tension, they still cut "hard" for me. It's difficult to explain, but my cheap scissors actually cut much better than the Geib does.


----------



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you! My mom has been grooming our family's Springer Spaniels for years, but I know the terrain is a bit different with Poodles, and I want to give Loki the best chance of not making me miserable with allergies. 

Thank you again!!

And Mox-- I'm sorry about your expensive and not-so-great scissors!! What a disappointment!


----------

